# 1-yr old mid-content wolf / GSD / Malamute cross...if only there was a way!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

This beautiful boy has been available for almost half a year. I've already shown him to my wife and she agreed how gorgeous he is. I'm trying to figure out a way to help rescue him, but am not getting my hopes up. I'm in contact with the people at the rescue to learn more. But for now, enjoy the beauty:


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

He is a beautiful dog! Good luck!!!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

jschrest said:


> He is a beautiful dog! Good luck!!!!


 He's got the big ol' German Shepherd radar ears, half wolf, half GSD ears. Ha! Other than those ears, I don't see anything that resembles GSD in him. Not seeing much Mal either. Maybe a little Mal in his mask. Looks mostly wolf to me, but is listed as a mid and I trust that.

My plan is to work with wolves for the rest of my life, and rescuing wolf dogs in need is right up my alley. My wife and I agree that we will always have 1 GSD around after our current 4 dogs go, but we will also adopt wolf dogs in need of rescuing. My long-term aim is to go from low (Beowulf) to a mid to a high. Only time will tell.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> He's got the big ol' German Shepherd radar ears, half wolf, half GSD ears. Ha! Other than those ears, I don't see anything that resembles GSD in him. Not seeing much Mal either. Maybe a little Mal in his mask. Looks mostly wolf to me, but is listed as a mid and I trust that.
> 
> My plan is to work with wolves for the rest of my life, and rescuing wolf dogs in need is right up my alley. My wife and I agree that we will always have 1 GSD around after our current 4 dogs go, but we will also adopt wolf dogs in need of rescuing. My long-term aim is to go from low (Beowulf) to a mid to a high. Only time will tell.


You have quite a pack already, all going pretty smooth. How old is this boy, and is he neutered? Bringing him in will upset everything, if even for a little while (I have no doubt you can eventually manage it). Do you know anything about his temperament? Some of the ones I had, mid content, looked one way (wolfy or GSD), with the personality the opposite--the phenotype vs genotype thing. I agree with you--I don't see any mallie in him, although the set (not size) of his ears do seem more mallie than GSD...

He's a lovely boy, it makes me sad that he has been in whatever shelter for a year, and no one wants him.

Susan


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Those beautiful wild eyes!I'm in love!Good luck!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow! sensational. For me, I'd try and put 5 to 10 lbs on him. Outside of that gorgeous!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow.. he's gorgeous. A friend of mine has a Wolf hybrid and he was wonderful.. I don't know much about the mixing or anything like that.. but he looks beautiful. Do you know his temperament?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

What a GORGEOUS hybrid :0


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is beautiful. He's also super skinny with zero muscle tone. Where is he at? He's at a shelter? or rescue? Are these old pictures?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

counter said:


>


His ears remind me more of a Malamute. Are you sure you want another dog? You already have 4 large dogs, several cats and aren't you having your 4th child? That's a lot on your plate.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, he sure does look like he has wolf or maybe coyote in him, unlike the husky crosses people try to pass off as wolves. Having said that, I wish people would stop breeding these wolf/coyote dog crosses though. So wrong on so many levels. It should be made illegal and is in some states.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

wyoung2153 said:


> Wow.. he's gorgeous. A friend of mine has a Wolf hybrid and he was wonderful.. I don't know much about the mixing or anything like that.. but he looks beautiful. Do you know his temperament?


 I don't know much other than what I read about him on the rescue's website. I am trying to learn more, just to learn, even if I don't get him, which is probably more likely the case.



RZZNSTR said:


> Wow! sensational. For me, I'd try and put 5 to 10 lbs on him. Outside of that gorgeous!


 So the rescue's info says that "he grew UP before he grew OUT"...haha. He is long and lanky like a wolf. He is only a year old, so he has 2 more years of filling out. Plus, I'm sure he needs a ton of exercise. Wish I could take him bikejoring on my team! Kaze was long and lanky with zero muscle tone when I got him, and now he is filling out and full of muscle. I've taken him on 14-mile bikejoring runs/rides, and he could've kept going.



dogma13 said:


> Those beautiful wild eyes!I'm in love!Good luck!


 Yes, the eyes are what drew my attention, then the face, then the ears and the rest of him. So wild. So perfect!



Susan_GSD_mom said:


> You have quite a pack already, all going pretty smooth. How old is this boy, and is he neutered? Bringing him in will upset everything, if even for a little while (I have no doubt you can eventually manage it). Do you know anything about his temperament? Some of the ones I had, mid content, looked one way (wolfy or GSD), with the personality the opposite--the phenotype vs genotype thing. I agree with you--I don't see any mallie in him, although the set (not size) of his ears do seem more mallie than GSD...
> 
> He's a lovely boy, it makes me sad that he has been in whatever shelter for a year, and no one wants him.
> 
> Susan


 He was in a resuce and is in a foster home. He's not locked up in a shelter, thank goodness. He is 1 year old. He comes neutered. Bringing in each new dog has upset everything, but it didn't take them long to adjust and adapt. Plus, I've learned through experience how to bring them in and introduce them without problems. I never thought Kaze was going to actually work out, being a bigger in tact male, meeting with my other 2 in tact males, and Paw Paw showing that dominant/aggressive side. I think they tolerate each other, but there hasn't been any dog fights since Kaze's first month with us. And those fights were broken up literally within seconds, as I was there both times. I've noticed, by studying their behavior, that they behave differently around me versus when they are together alone. I also seem to have this affect on my human children. I'll be at work all day and my children get along nicely, but as soon as I come home, my energy changes the energy in the house, and my children will start acting up. It's so weird. The dogs do the same thing when I'm around. It's like they're showing off and vying for my attention, which more times than not, turns things negative and upside down.



Zeusthegsd143 said:


> What a GORGEOUS hybrid :0


 Agreed! I want him so badly. I'm ready to move from dogs to wolves. I want to slowly work my way up that chain and take on bigger and bigger challenges.



Jax08 said:


> He is beautiful. He's also super skinny with zero muscle tone. Where is he at? He's at a shelter? or rescue? Are these old pictures?


 I see that too. He needs food and exercise. Lots of it! I wish I could have him and help him. He's at a foster home and was at a rescue. I dont' believe he was ever at a shelter. The third pic of him sitting down is the "pup" pic. The first two I believe are the most recent of him at 1 year old. The bottom blurry pic of him standing/walking (side shot) might also be newer.



LaRen616 said:


> His ears remind me more of a Malamute. Are you sure you want another dog? You already have 4 large dogs, several cats and aren't you having your 4th child? That's a lot on your plate.


 My dream is to one day own property with as many dogs as we can manage. Sometimes I am jealous of the sled dog kennels where they have 30-70 or more dogs. At the same time, I know there is no way to invest quality time and love when you have that many dogs, so part of me feels that a situation like that is more neglect and less love. It is hard being patient and having the thought, and the wait, for my current dogs to die in order to get another dog. I don't want to think like that at all. But likewise, bringing in more dogs means spending less time with them all, and I don't want them to die feeling like they were replaced or neglected. I'm sure Nara still remembers when she was my one and only. Now I have 3 others, so I go out of my way to spend some time with her alone and give her extra love.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Well, he sure does look like he has wolf or maybe coyote in him, unlike the husky crosses people try to pass off as wolves. Having said that, I wish people would stop breeding these wolf/coyote dog crosses though. So wrong on so many levels. It should be made illegal and is in some states.


 Missed your reply. You must've been posting this after I did the multi-quote deal. Anyways, the rescue says he stands over 6' tall on his hind legs, and should fill out to be around 100 lbs. So yeah, probably more wolf and less (no) coyote. I don't see many coydogs being bred in these parts. Plenty of wolfdogs in CA, OR, WA, and ID though. I agree, I wish people would not mix wolf and dog. Leave the wolves alone in the wild. Love the dogs in your home. Respect where they (dogs) came from: wolves....and leave it at that.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He's quite cool!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so envious. I hope you do get him. I rescued a wolf hybrid once - smartest creature I have been around. Shadow was beyond amazing. Would get up every morning and check on his pack, a rabbit, two box turtles a parrot and a long haired dachshund. He was so gentle the parrot would feed him bird cookies through the bars of his cage. But he sure kept the coyotes from coming around. I would get another one in a heartbeat if I had the time and energy one needs to properly socialize and train them. 

I know there are a lot of them in shelters and some places have banned them altogether but its not the animals its the people who acquire them. They require a lot of attention. Make Mals seem like a walk in the park. 

Anyway, best of luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ahhh... I saw this guy a long time ago and was captivated by him... So sad he hasn't found a home yet  at least he's in a foster home though. I've heard rumors/seen pics of conditions of this particular rescue facility from a few years back, it definitely did not look like an ideal situation as far as living conditions go based off pictures I have seen. But hopefully they have improved since then.
I too would love to work with rescue wolfdogs one day, but that would be many years down the road for me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:



counter said:


> Missed your reply. You must've been posting this after I did the multi-quote deal. Anyways, the rescue says he stands over 6' tall on his hind legs, and should fill out to be around 100 lbs. So yeah, probably more wolf and less (no) coyote. I don't see many coydogs being bred in these parts. Plenty of wolfdogs in CA, OR, WA, and ID though. I agree, I wish people would not mix wolf and dog. Leave the wolves alone in the wild. Love the dogs in your home. Respect where they (dogs) came from: wolves....and leave it at that.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm confused- based on the above quote- why do you want a wolf-dog?

I had a close friend go down the wolf-dog wormhole. It ended in heartbreak.

Here's one good article on the subject of wolf-dogs as pets. Wolf hybrids: The call of the semi-wild | Alaska Dispatch News

You can't save them all. My advice is always prioritize your family, and your current dogs or pets over an outside rescue. Having four male dogs in the house may be the last "straw".


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Check your local laws. There is a patchwork of restrictions on hybrids here in Idaho. 
Sheilah


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Muskeg said:


> Having four male dogs in the house may be the last "straw".


I agree with this. I have five males and I definitely have to watch and supervise more then when there was 3 or even 4. They get along great as long as they don't start to play to hard. That is when I noticed it can escalate.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoarders start with only a few dogs and it gradually escalates. They do not put their family first and often end up alienated from people which makes them resort to "rescuing" even more.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

sit said:


> Check your local laws. There is a patchwork of restrictions on hybrids here in Idaho.
> Sheilah


 
What hybrid? You mean that Malamute/GSD mutt? Ha! Gotta love Idaho.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

sit said:


> Check your local laws. There is a patchwork of restrictions on hybrids here in Idaho.
> Sheilah


 We live in the city but have a cabin in Maine and the state of Maine has no tolerance for hybrids. 
I read an article about Maine's intention of eliminating wolf/dog hybrids all together. 
I'm pretty sure the police up there shoot wolf/dog mixes at the 1st sign of anti-social behavior.

I never even knew a mix like that existed.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Findlay said:


> We live in the city but have a cabin in Maine and the state of Maine has no tolerance for hybrids.
> I read an article about Maine's intention of eliminating wolf/dog hybrids all together.
> I'm pretty sure the police up there shoot wolf/dog mixes at the 1st sign of anti-social behavior.
> 
> I never even knew a mix like that existed.


GSDs have wolf blood in their early pedigrees. 

Susan


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

counter said:


> What hybrid? You mean that Malamute/GSD mutt? Ha! Gotta love Idaho.


LOL, yeah! Idaho! Except this particular animal is already recognized by the rescue that has him as a wolf-dog. So when your ticked off neighbor calls the police and they show up and ask you were you got him, and where the paperwork proclaiming him to be a Malamute mix is? They don't just shake your hand and walk away based on your word.

You haven't been here long enough to remember the toddler that was killed by the wolf-dog in Boise. I think it was 2003? There was a huge backlash and many jurisdictions banned them. When there is any dispute about wolf content? They call in the fish and game folks that are a part of wolf management here (both before and after they were delisted). And looking at those pictures? It would take them a red hot second to label him a wolf-dog. 

Even if wolf-dogs are allowed in your city, you are already at your limit of dogs without a kennel license. Why bring unnecessary attention on yourself? It stinks. But it is a reality to consider.
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> GSDs have wolf blood in their early pedigrees.
> 
> Susan


I thought that had been debunked?
Sheilah


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

sit said:


> I thought that had been debunked?
> Sheilah



Nope.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm reading everyone's replies. We're not getting him. I'm dreaming. Once we move to bigger property, and possibly out of Idaho, I'll rescue some wolfdogs (and another GSD if my 2 are gone by that point). But for now, all I can do it dream and hope.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Only hybrid I knew was a Malamute wolf mix. He was big and fluffy very confident and so nice. He could jump a 6 foot fence with one bounce and make it looks so easy. He jumped into my yard to play with me dog. My dog had a big crush on him. I did not blame her he was stunning. 

I have talked with a few people that live with WOLVES not hybrids and they tell me the wolf is a much more sound animal than a Hybrid. I don't know if this is true but it makes sense to me. 

I think one reason some of use are drawn to GSD in the first place is because of the look. Personally I would much rather have a GSD than a wolf or hybrid. The wolf or Hybrid is a lot like the husky or Malamute. All tend to be very independent and love to run away! They are hard to train due to being so indecent and too smart. They look at you and say "Why should I do that." They don't want to live with you. They would rather live among you. If that makes sense. 

That dog does look like a wolf to me. As for GSD having wolf in them.... ALL DOGS DO! It's a fact all dogs are descendants of the wolf even the tiny Yorkie. It is in the DNA. Cross breeding back to a wolf has happened in breeds WAY back in the day. Wolves should stay in the wild and dogs should be by my side. Don't mix the 2. 

Sadly these hybrids do need someone to rescue them. If you can handle rescuing them do it.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

He is absolutely handsome.  I will be honest. I've wanted a low to mid content wolfdog. -shrugs- It is something I've had in the back of my mind for ages. I do know about what they're like. I don't think I'd probably go higher than a low content, but frankly the vast majority of people in Idaho, and Boise especially, don't know what a wolf looks like. 

There's been a ton of people who think that my two white shepherds are wolves. Especially Leia. I blame it on her fluffy. But I hear it all of the time about them. They ask if she's part wolf, someone once asked if she's all wolf. I keep waiting for the day that someone decides to shoot them simply for seeing us in the distance. 

Out of curiosity, what is the rescue?  I do really want to get one one of these days. Likely far in the future days lol.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Colie CVT said:


> He is absolutely handsome.  I will be honest. I've wanted a low to mid content wolfdog. -shrugs- It is something I've had in the back of my mind for ages. I do know about what they're like. I don't think I'd probably go higher than a low content, but frankly the vast majority of people in Idaho, and Boise especially, don't know what a wolf looks like.
> 
> There's been a ton of people who think that my two white shepherds are wolves. Especially Leia. I blame it on her fluffy. But I hear it all of the time about them. They ask if she's part wolf, someone once asked if she's all wolf. I keep waiting for the day that someone decides to shoot them simply for seeing us in the distance.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the rescue?  I do really want to get one one of these days. Likely far in the future days lol.


 Don't have a lot of time to reply to the new posts, but here is the rescue website:

Songdog Rescue, Inc. - About Us


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the other guy that has my heart right now. He is available in WA State.

Lake Tahoe Wolf Rescue - Home


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My goodness, his face has something about it.


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

Findlay said:


> We live in the city but have a cabin in Maine and the state of Maine has no tolerance for hybrids.
> I read an article about Maine's intention of eliminating wolf/dog hybrids all together.
> I'm pretty sure the police up there shoot wolf/dog mixes at the 1st sign of anti-social behavior.
> 
> I never even knew a mix like that existed.


 
We're planning for a cross-country move next year to NH. The area which we have been focused on has more than one instance where a larger-than-a-coyote has entered property to snatch up someone's pet or livestock, and from my conversations with the state wildlife people, 'coy-dogs', 'wolf'dogs' and any combination have become a serious problem. It's not always deliberate breeding, but sometimes leaving an intact dog outside means a hybrid litter.

These animals are smart, fearless to humans, and don't seem to have the pack mentality of wolves in that they are known to 'joy-kill' rather than simply hunt to eat. So the shoot-on-sight thinking is based on the premise that the large wolf-like animal hanging around the stable IS a wild hybrid. 

Which sometimes makes me worry since hubs and I are waiting for the right sable longhair GSD to enter our lives...we'll have to keep that guy under watch all the time.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Colie CVT said:


> He is absolutely handsome.  I will be honest. I've wanted a low to mid content wolfdog. -shrugs- It is something I've had in the back of my mind for ages. I do know about what they're like. I don't think I'd probably go higher than a low content, but frankly the vast majority of people in Idaho, and Boise especially, don't know what a wolf looks like.
> 
> There's been a ton of people who think that my two white shepherds are wolves. Especially Leia. I blame it on her fluffy. But I hear it all of the time about them. They ask if she's part wolf, someone once asked if she's all wolf. I keep waiting for the day that someone decides to shoot them simply for seeing us in the distance.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the rescue?  I do really want to get one one of these days. Likely far in the future days lol.


Definitely think about putting a neon vest on your pups when outside! It would be so awful to lose a loved one to some stupid mistake


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

counter said:


> This is the other guy that has my heart right now. He is available in WA State.
> 
> Lake Tahoe Wolf Rescue - Home



It looks almost like a Czech Vlcak - a breed that has GSD ancestry. Its bred to look like a Carpathian Wolf. They are beautiful dogs and for people who want a domestic dog that looks like a wolf, they're a suitable candidate.











Just regal in appearance.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Susan_GSD_mom*  
_GSDs have wolf blood in their early pedigrees. 

Susan_

I thought that had been debunked?
Sheilah 

no mention of it in the Schwabacher books , an early chronicler of the breed's history .

the dog in question is Mores Plieningen (spelling) .

many pictures in the von Stephanitz books -- and by his description - a smooth haired, typical working type of the end of the century (19th) of the Wurttemberg herding bloodlines , black and tan or expressed as black with yellow points - Plieningen being a town in Baden-Wurttemberg.

She (Mores) had a dippy back as did her son Hektor https://gsdca.org/GSDReviewed/hdogs/HektorSchwaben.html

PLUS - when the canine genomics study was completed everyone was surprised to see that there was no "wolf" , much closer to molosser type by DNA .

http://genome.cshlp.org/content/15/12/1706/F2.expansion.html


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't given up on Gavyn yet. No one else seems able, qualified or interested. I'm hoping to find a way to help somehow, either financially or by adopting him and giving him a loving forever home. I'm inching closer. I will keep everyone updated on whether this happens or not.


----------

